
Obama's Secret Weapon In The South: Small, Dead, But Still Kickin' - czr80
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/10/02/162163801/obama-s-secret-weapon-in-the-south-small-dead-but-still-kickin?ft=1&f=5500502
======
tzs
Before reflexively saying "Politics! Flagging", go read the article. It's not
actually about politics. It's about a demographic quirk in the South, and an
interesting possible explanation.

